# Added scent to soap. What went wrong?



## Rhon (Jul 9, 2013)

I've searched the site and can't find this topic so forgive me if I'm repeating. I made a fantastic batch of liquid bastille soap about two weeks ago. Today I wanted to scent it. I warmed 32 oz by weight in the microwave until just warm then added 0.8 oz of lavender FO. Immediate thickening to the point of not being able to stir. I kept heating it until it "melted" sufficient enough to bottle and as you can imagine I now am the proud owner of several bottles of VERY THICK beautifully scented barely-able-to-get-out-of-the-bottle soap. I used the soaping 101 recipe for castile-like soap and have had great results in the past. This is the first time I've tried to scent the soap. Can it be fixed?


----------



## FGOriold (Jul 10, 2013)

You can always add more distilled water to thin it back out.  I have had lavender EO thicken my liquids soaps too.


----------



## Rhon (Jul 11, 2013)

....and that is exactly what I did. The end result is a bit cloudy and some of the scents seem to want to separate a little, but the overall product is just fine. I'll let it rest awhile and be happy with the results either way. Thanks for the input.


----------

